# JMRI PanelPro help



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

I have to say how much I appreciate this model railroad forum! The depth of knowledge is truly amazing. Thanks all for your help!:appl:
Question: I am trying to write a panel so that it can be used on my iPad with WiThrottle. I have written a decent representation of my layout in Layout Editor. All the turnouts work when I click them. 
The problem is, how do I convert or import that into Panel Editor? I believe that once I have a panel that can be read by WiThrottle via JMRI, then I should be able to see it on my iPad. I have read the help files and even downloaded other peoples suggestions on using PanelPro, But nothing! I must have a mental block. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## sachsr1 (Mar 3, 2016)

I think that you need to enable a Web Server as well as Withrottle server to see your layout on your iPad. You also have to have the paid version of Withrottle.


----------

